

Get 35% discount on C# Smorgasbord [Book]  - fekberg
http://blog.filipekberg.se/2012/10/08/c-smorgasbord-october-sale/

======
bagosm
Is there any decent review about this? I'd rather read a good review than know
that something I dont care about is cheaper for a limited time.

~~~
fekberg
There are the Reviews on Amazon Us ( [http://www.amazon.com/C-Smorgasbord-
Filip-Ekberg/product-rev...](http://www.amazon.com/C-Smorgasbord-Filip-
Ekberg/product-
reviews/1468152106/ref=dp_top_cm_cr_acr_txt?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1) ) and
Amazon UK ( [http://www.amazon.co.uk/product-
reviews/1468152106/ref=dp_to...](http://www.amazon.co.uk/product-
reviews/1468152106/ref=dp_top_cm_cr_acr_txt?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1) )

Other than that there's a DZone article with an interview with me here
<http://dotnet.dzone.com/articles/meet-author-c-smorgasbord>

Hope that helps, if you have any questions about the book feel free to ask!

~~~
kpeel
Is there an eBook only version?

~~~
fekberg
Yes, there's an ebook bundle that includes PDF, ePub and Mobi available here:
<http://books.filipekberg.se/#ebooks>

It's also available on Kindle here: [http://www.amazon.com/C-Smorgasbord-
ebook/dp/B008Z4TOPK/ref=...](http://www.amazon.com/C-Smorgasbord-
ebook/dp/B008Z4TOPK/ref=tmm_kin_title_0)

~~~
jbperry
In the preview of the text version, the code formatting looks good. In the
preview for the Kindle version, the code formatting looks awful.

This is the number one problem I look for in programming ebooks.

~~~
fekberg
That's because the Kindle previewer uses one of the oldest Mobipocket/Kindle
viewers to generate the preview.

I've worked a lot on trying to make the content look as good as possible on
all possible Kindle versions, the later Kindle versions support HTML5/CSS3
which makes it very easy to make it look like the Print/PDF version.

~~~
jbperry
Good to know. I bought it.

On the Nexus 7 the formatting is good. Even on the smallest font, you can't
get much code on the screen. But most of the code snippets are small and it
works.

On the Kindle for PC app it looks great.

On the Cloud Reader (read.amazon.com) it is still awful.And maybe there is
nothing you can do about that.

Anyway, thanks for all the hard work. Look forward to reading it.

~~~
fekberg
Thank you! I hope you enjoy the read. I'm glad to hear it looks good on Nexus
7! Unfortunately there's not much to do about it, since it lacks support for a
lot of things that is needed to make the typesetting for a programming book
good.

